# [SOLVED] Control Panel Icon Missing from Start Menu



## TheRock316 (Dec 14, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi everyone, Have a problem with a missing control panel on my start menu. Also the start menu has a lot of space on the bottom and I get a message that the start menu Icons are full and that I should unpin some. Well as you can see from the picture below the start menu is not full. and my Control Panel Icon is missing.


Click Start, then right click any blank space on the start menu and left click Properties. Select the Start Menu tab at the top, click Customize midway down on the right and then click the Advanced tab at the top and see if the Contro Panel is selected for Don't Disply This Item. If it is select one of the other options, usually Display as a link, and then exit out and try again to see if it reappears. but its still not there




im sayin that in the Advanced tab there is no "Control Panel" to select




what shud i do??


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Control Panel Icon Missing from Start Menu*

Hello and welcome to TSF :wavey:

Right click *Here* choose *Save as* or *Save target as...*, save it to your desktop. Go to your desktop and double click on *showcontrolpanel.reg*, allow the merge.


If the above doesnt work Try this:

*System File checker: sfc/ scanow *

_**Note: You will need A Windows XP CD for this exercise**_


Please insert the Windows XP CD into your CD/DVD drive. 
Click *Start*, then *Run*
Copy and paste the command below into the text box (with out the quotation marks)
* " sfc /scannow " *
Click *Ok*

During the scan you may be asked to *Insert the A Windows XP CD*, if this happens just click* retry *and let it do its thing.

Please post back with the results.


----------



## TheRock316 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Control Panel Icon Missing from Start Menu*

hi i tried the first recomendation u told me and the control panel is back on the start menu but wen i go to add or remove programs its sayin that i need to contact my comp administrator. im the administrator and i cnt access my own add or remove programs page thats weird can u help


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Control Panel Icon Missing from Start Menu*

hello , 

you will have to into (safe mode with comand prompt)

you can access it with the (F8) on a restart/reboot 

once there you will see 2 accounts ( Administrator & uesr/owner/users name ) you will need to log onto the Administrator account to reasign those rights 

if you have your system set to log straight into your account then it will go to the user account so you will have to (log off ) to be able to see the Administrator account 

dont (shut down) the system (log off) then log onto the administrator 

Mike


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: Control Panel Icon Missing from Start Menu*

This is smelling a lot like a spyware issue to me. Spyware often disables access to system areas to prevent its removal. Please follow these steps:

1. Download this file and double click to run. When prompted, click YES. This should restore your access to Add/Remove programs.

2. Please follow the *5 Steps to Remove Spyware* link in my signature below. The 5 Steps will ask you to scan your system for malicious software. Step 5 will show you how to post a HijackThis log in the HijackThis forum section. The TSF HijackThis team will make sure that there is no spyware on your system or will help you remove any spyware on the system.

BMR777


----------



## TheRock316 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Control Panel Icon Missing from Start Menu*

THANKS guys ive followed wat u guys said n it seems to all fine now my control panel issues are all solved thanks to u guys. CHEERS


----------



## Vince99 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Control Panel Icon Missing from Start Menu*

Hi Rock316! I have the same problem with Control Panel. Could you spell out what you did to solve it exactly? Would much appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## TheRock316 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Control Panel Icon Missing from Start Menu*

Vince99

Mate scroll up my posts n have a read to wat GO THE POWER said. Jus follow the steps he said and also hav a browse at wat GEEKGIRL said on my forum. u do that al will be solve :smile:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Control Panel Icon Missing from Start Menu*

Could you please mark this thread Resolved? Click *Thread tools*, then on *Mark This Thread Resolved*, as seen in the image below:


----------

